# Tech Companies Exploit the Way We Undervalue Privacy



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tech Companies Exploit the Way We Undervalue Privacy.



> *...why people undervalue their privacy, and how data-driven companies exploit this mis-pricing of privacy.*


-- Tom


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That is why I avoid social networking like the plague.


----------



## nittiley (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

DaveBurnett said:


> That is why I avoid social networking like the plague.


Insufficient.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by DaveBurnett View Post
That is why I avoid social networking like the plague.
Insufficient.


I'm sorry, you lost me there!


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

So , I should not give any details about me to Facebook or any social networking sites??


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

DaveBurnett said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DaveBurnett View Post
> That is why I avoid social networking like the plague.
> Insufficient.
> ...


Yeah, I was rather terse. Was in a hurry at the time.

Social networking sites are only one threat to your privacy and perhaps not the most important one. I do believe it is possible to use a social networking site without leaking any information you don't want to leak, but there are other locations on the web that it is very hard to avoid. Google, for instance, and Kissmetrics (look that one up...bet you never heard of it).

To protect privacy, use adblock plugins for your browser. Use Privoxy. Use TOR. I use facebookblocker with Firefox. And keep up with sites like privacy.org so that you know when some new threat comes out.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

jiml8 said:


> Social networking sites are only one threat to your privacy and perhaps not the most important one. I do believe it is possible to use a social networking site without leaking any information you don't want to leak,


I'm not sure this is quite correct to be honest. You can control what you put up, but it's often much harder for you to control what others put up about you. For example on my facebook profile I have added only one picture; the same one I use for my avatar here. (OK, I've also put a few screenshots explaining how to do techy things, but that's not a privacy risk). Unfortunately I cannot prevent friends and family from sticking up photographs. Even when I systematically de-tag myself from all of them, I can't be sure that facebook itself or someone else hasn't already taken note.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Ent said:


> I'm not sure this is quite correct to be honest. You can control what you put up, but it's often much harder for you to control what others put up about you. For example on my facebook profile I have added only one picture; the same one I use for my avatar here. (OK, I've also put a few screenshots explaining how to do techy things, but that's not a privacy risk). Unfortunately I cannot prevent friends and family from sticking up photographs. Even when I systematically de-tag myself from all of them, I can't be sure that facebook itself or someone else hasn't already taken note.


Very true.

But at least you do have the opportunity to educate all your friends: "don't tag me, and you shouldn't tag anyone to make them identifiable".

The tracking sites are absolutely determined to find out about you - and if you don't like it, then too bad. They'll do their very best to get around your defenses.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

That's very true. I once considered creating a bunch of false profiles for these sites to track (spend 10 minutes each day googling ballet outfits and rugby scores), but I finally decided that it wasn't worth the bother. I do use adblock and noscript, so I hope that stops most things.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I refuse to supply - and it is illegal for companies to hold, any information that is not needed to provide the function.
For example, why should any web site need to know your date of birth unless you are asking for age related stuff. (and saying it is a verification tool is not valid). I lie if it is a required field. It is now actually illegal to ask.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Illegal in which country?
Consider the law in the USA forbids collecting personal data about anyone below 13 (Source), asking for your date of birth is the only way to ensure they can at least claim to have acted in good faith.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The Uk has the Data protection act, which says that.
I know it is seldom enforced. It is also illegal in this country to discriminate on age, sex, and a lot of other things. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
I pick a rather silly sounding example: I was asked to interview someone for a job - and I was being set up, but it illustrates a point. Also the people who set me up know my views on racialism.
The interview was to take place through a letterbox.... need I go on?


----------

